# Applying to set up a campsite or site for glamping



## Muskin

Hi,

We've recently purchased a Finca near Maella, Aragón and are considering setting up a campsite on the land, either permanently or to coincide with the Alcaniz Motor racing.
I am struggling to find a website that gives me any information at all on the legalities of this. Can anyone help please? 

Thanks


----------



## Stravinsky

Im guessing you would have to start with your local town hall

I havent seen camp sites that much in Spain, I guess because in the summer it would be so hot, sleeping in a tent

I have seen one, in Bilbao at a music concert. It didn't seem that organised as regards facilities, but I suspect you will need a licence and good insurance


----------



## Guest

I owned, lived in, and drove about Europe in a VW camper for 4 years (2003 to 2007). Spain has very few "campings"... somewhere in the neighborhood of 1,100, Italy has around 1,700, while France has more then 11,000. When I drove around Europe in my camper, I saw very few campers on the road in Spain, and when I did settle into a Spanish "camping" there were more people with tents than campers.

All that said, I suggest some intense planning. I have a friend in Toscana who has 4 wooden platforms located on the edge of a meadow on her farm... it's a funky set-up that attracts backpackers and people without campers. She focuses, like many italians in the business, on German tourists... in fact, most of the camper/backpacker tourists that go to Italy are from Germany. So, defining your demographic will be important... who will come to your area & from where?


----------



## Stravinsky

mysticsmick said:


> I owned, lived in, and drove about Europe in a VW camper for 4 years (2003 to 2007). Spain has very few "campings"... somewhere in the neighborhood of 1,100, Italy has around 1,700, while France has more then 11,000. When I drove around Europe in my camper, I saw very few campers on the road in Spain, and when I did settle into a Spanish "camping" there were more people with tents than campers.
> 
> All that said, I suggest some intense planning. I have a friend in Toscana who has 4 wooden platforms located on the edge of a meadow on her farm... it's a funky set-up that attracts backpackers and people without campers. She focuses, like many italians in the business, on German tourists... in fact, most of the camper/backpacker tourists that go to Italy are from Germany. So, defining your demographic will be important... who will come to your area & from where?


Well, there are campervans abound here in the CB, especially at this time of year . Lots of dutch motorhomes. I was a motorhomer for years, on the continent though only only through Northern France, Belgium and Holland


----------



## Guest

Stravinsky said:


> Well, there are campervans abound here in the CB, especially at this time of year . Lots of dutch motorhomes. I was a motorhomer for years, on the continent though only only through Northern France, Belgium and Holland


I'm not sure where you are and so can't comment about your area. I did most of my traveling in the North of Spain (Madrid and up) and a bit in Catalunya. I suppose there are fewer folks away from the coastal areas... my traveling was more inland and in the mountains, although I did drive on the carreteras for long hauls between countries. And, I had a VW high top and could easily park on streets and country lanes... mostly using campings for showers and laundry. So, perhaps my experience on "campings" is a bit more limited than someone driving a motorhome.

I bought my camper in Holland. The Dutch have a great scheme in which one can "buy" a camper, but the title remains in the business' name that is "selling" it... a great deal for a non-resident who can't legally own a vehicle.


----------



## Stravinsky

mysticsmick said:


> I'm not sure where you are and so can't comment about your area. I did most of my traveling in the North of Spain (Madrid and up) and a bit in Catalunya. I suppose there are fewer folks away from the coastal areas... my traveling was more inland and in the mountains, although I did drive on the carreteras for long hauls between countries. And, I had a VW high top and could easily park on streets and country lanes... mostly using campings for showers and laundry. So, perhaps my experience on "campings" is a bit more limited than someone driving a motorhome.
> 
> I bought my camper in Holland. The Dutch have a great scheme in which one can "buy" a camper, but the title remains in the business' name that is "selling" it... a great deal for a non-resident who can't legally own a vehicle.



Ahh, Ive been looking at them for a while now. It would be based in the UK though. Yes I agree, theres a lot of camper vans and motorhomes around here and quite a lot of parks also, but maybe because we are relatively close to the coast

Doesnt help the OP much I'm afraid, as I originally said .... the town hall is probably the first place to visit


----------



## Pesky Wesky

mysticsmick said:


> All that said, I suggest some intense planning. I have a friend in Toscana who has 4 wooden platforms located on the edge of a meadow on her farm... it's a funky set-up that attracts backpackers and people without campers. She focuses, like many italians in the business, on German tourists... in fact, most of the camper/backpacker tourists that go to Italy are from Germany. So, defining your demographic will be important... who will come to your area & from where?


Sounds interesting. Could you send me a link to your friend's farm set up?


----------



## Guest

Her name is Manuela Wolff, she speaks English, German, Italian & Spanish. Her camping is called Podere Orto and is located between Firenze & Siena. Here's a link to her web site:
L'accoglienza a Podere Orto | Pernottamenti e colazioni | Tra Siena e Firenze | Affittacamere a Vico d'Elsa


----------



## Muskin

Thanks for the help. I've emailed the town hall so we'll see what happens.

We hope to start with pitches for tents etc, but to (overtime) build yurts & or gypsy caravans, so if anyone is an expert yurt or gypsy van builder, you are welcome to stay at our finca anytime!!!


----------



## Jumar

Our Spanish neighbours have been trying to get permission to open a Camperstop (a place for people to park overnight in their campervans/motorhomes) for the last two years. They have had the agreement of the local Town Hall (in a town in Murcia) but now are waiting to hear from the regional government in Murcia. In the meantime they are allowing people to come and park overnight on their land and are taking money from them but not able to pay any taxes, etc. as they are not "legal" yet! There are quite a few more of these "Camperstops" opening in Spain.

They have heard that the "Campsite" owners are not happy about this type of business opening and are making a denuncia against the Camperstops, saying that the Camperstop businesses have to pay the same taxes as them. (Which they would do it they could open their businesses). It has been said that it could take up to 10 years (or more) to get their permissions!!!

Hope you get a better deal from your local Town Hall.


----------



## Muskin

Wow, that is a long time! Thanks for the information. We were planning on taking slowly as finances allow, but maybe not quite that slowly. Oh well, we'll see how we go.


----------



## bob_bob

mysticsmick said:


> Her name is Manuela Wolff, she speaks English, German, Italian & Spanish. Her camping is called Podere Orto and is located between Firenze & Siena. Here's a link to her web site:
> L'accoglienza a Podere Orto | Pernottamenti e colazioni | Tra Siena e Firenze | Affittacamere a Vico d'Elsa


I used a similar setup many years ago in the South of France (forty years ago  ) where the ground was too hard to drive in tent pegs so the owners laid down wood platforms and provided big screws to peg out your tent.

Yurt 'glamour' camping AKA 'glamping' seems to be gaining popularity in the UK










Yurt Camp Devon & Dartmoor

Maybe the OP could start something similar in Spain?


----------



## Guest

*Campings*

Thank you for the photo... yurts, what a great idea... they were popular back in the days when I was a hippie in California. I am going to send your photo onto my friend. At the moment she just has a couple of bedrooms available in her house and the 4 platforms in the meadow for tents.


----------



## bob_bob

This thread got me looking at Yurts online, lots have wood burning stoves fitted which could extend the camping season I suppose and lots of plans online on building your own. The Welsh hippies of my youth favoured teepee tents IIRC.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

bob_bob said:


> I used a similar setup many years ago in the South of France (forty years ago  ) where the ground was too hard to drive in tent pegs so the owners laid down wood platforms and provided big screws to peg out your tent.
> 
> Yurt 'glamour' camping AKA 'glamping' seems to be gaining popularity in the UK
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yurt Camp Devon & Dartmoor
> 
> Maybe the OP could start something similar in Spain?


They're already here!
I found one place by Googling yurts in Spain (Google Esp). Talk about luxurious!!

I don't really get the wooden platform idea. Do you just screw in your tent where ever you want in the wood (isn't that just as hard as banging tent pegs into hard ground?) or are there holes already made?

Better see if I can get to work. It's snowing!


----------



## mimi855559

Muskin said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've recently purchased a Finca near Maella, Aragón and are considering setting up a campsite on the land, either permanently or to coincide with the Alcaniz Motor racing.
> I am struggling to find a website that gives me any information at all on the legalities of this. Can anyone help please?
> 
> Thanks


Hope your email to Ayuntamiento in Maella was in Spanish. No'one there speaks English!


----------



## mimi855559

Muskin said:


> Wow, that is a long time! Thanks for the information. We were planning on taking slowly as finances allow, but maybe not quite that slowly. Oh well, we'll see how we go.


Hi I think your first and most pressing issue might be with facilities. I am guessing you would want to provide ablutions? Getting permission to erect will be problematic. We live in Maella and a friend of ours with land cannot get permission to build a workshop. Wooden buildings are forbidden. You are only allowed a caravan on the land when you already have an Aboras permit in place, and then only for a limited amount of time. Permanent structures esp newbuilds on Fincas will take a long time to be approved, if at all, the build/renovation has to be within the footprint of an existing building, as the fincas are catagorised as 'agricultural' land and inspite of what you may have been told (as were we) by the agents, no you are not allowed to erect extra buildings irrespective of the size of the plot, because of the said agricultural zoning of the land. This would not be so if it were residential use zoned, and zoning cannot be changed! We have already been down this road but we were able to convince the Town Architect, that we only wanted the land for family use and he agreed the permit to renovate the little casita. However we had several visits from the enviromental police in the first few weeks after our application. They were friendly but wanted to know who was living on the land and what our intended use was. So once you pop your head above the parapet re building everyone will be watching, small community, looking to protect it's interests and rightly so. There is also zero tolerance on 'open flame' so no'one can even use a camping stove or solid fuel BBQ outside, Winter or Summer! If you do, you risk getting ten thousand litres of water dropped on you from a helicopter! Sorry to be so negative, but it is no coincidence that in such a lovely place as Maella that there is no real tourism. Also as another member commented weather might be an issue with camping, currently in Maella the rain has been relentless and we are knee deep in mud. However in another few weeks the temperature will start to soar and by end July last year was nearly 50 degrees, we left shortly after as it was not possible to remain and we came back in October, to more torrential rain and impassable roads, we were locked in for several days, whilst the authorities brought diggers to fix the access from our place back to Maella. My advice for what it is worth is spend a year there, some of it in a tent and get a better idea of what is possible. Also make an appointment and talk to the Mayor Jesus, or Ramon, the Town Architect, but, take an interpreter, few people speak English in Maella and none of them are at the Ayuntamiento! You would be wise if you do not speak Spanish to take an intensive course asap....

If I can assist at all do let me know, enterprise is a good thing, but getting the right people on board with your plans might be difficult, but good luck anyway and see you around no doubt


----------



## Muskin

I don't know how but I've only just seen your post. Thank you so much for your time and honesty. 
Luckily I'm quite happy for my dreams to be adapted! 
I intend to spend a lot of time this summer speaking to the mayor and architects, but although I am learning Spanish I don't think that knowing how to say "your cat drinks milk" will help, and that's about my limit atm! So an interpreter is a must! Can you recommend anyone please?


----------



## JJBarrett

Hello Muskin!

Just wondering how your talks went with the mayor and architects this summer?


----------



## Russ&Jan

Muskin said:


> Thanks for the help. I've emailed the town hall so we'll see what happens.
> 
> We hope to start with pitches for tents etc, but to (overtime) build yurts & or gypsy caravans, so if anyone is an expert yurt or gypsy van builder, you are welcome to stay at our finca anytime!!!


Interesting post, how have you got on/progressed with your idea?

We hope to come over soon, look around at finca's and speak to as many people as possible of their experiences with a view to buying somewhere for ourselves.

The main focus is to back to an enviroment that is back to basics, less stress/fuss, enjoy what is around you rather than watch it go by at 100mph but you also need to stimulate the mind and body.

Your idea was something in the back of my mind already (something down the line) very much on a small scale depending on how much land we had and the legal aspects of it all.

I'm pretty good at building stuff, tbh doing DIY is heaven to a guy like me and fabricating something like an old style gypsy caravan isn't going to be that taxing, I have a good mechanical knowledge having done 22 years as a mechanic in the army.

Mormon's have the right idea when it comes to community, be nice to have a little bit of that (we have lost that in the UK) sad really :/

It's good to have a vision... skill, knowledge, imagination and tenacity is what you need to see it through, maybe a little luck and help don't go amiss either, be good to hear of things went..or anyone else with a relevant experience


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxdeanhankin

Muskin said:


> Hi,
> 
> We've recently purchased a Finca near Maella, Aragón and are considering setting up a campsite on the land, either permanently or to coincide with the Alcaniz Motor racing.
> I am struggling to find a website that gives me any information at all on the legalities of this. Can anyone help please?
> 
> Thanks


I have a friend down on the CDS who started planning a camp site in 2003
After 10 years of planning, groundwork, architects drawings, legal and other fees
He still has no camp site, this once wealthy man has been rinsed by the system.

Apparently his project has been "lost" by the town hall on more than one occasion leading him to resubmit the whole project again and pay over and over again for things which have already been completed.

I keep telling him they're taking him for a ride but he's so far down
the path now he doesn't think he has any other choice


----------



## zx10r-Al

deanhankin said:


> I have a friend down on the CDS who started planning a camp site in 2003
> After 10 years of planning, groundwork, architects drawings, legal and other fees
> He still has no camp site, this once wealthy man has been rinsed by the system.
> 
> Apparently his project has been "lost" by the town hall on more than one occasion leading him to resubmit the whole project again and pay over and over again for things which have already been completed.
> 
> I keep telling him they're taking him for a ride but he's so far down
> the path now he doesn't think he has any other choice


We were warned about this by lots of people, people spending hundreds of thousands of Euros to meet the criteria required to have a caravan park, yet Mora Caravans have been open for years and have never been granted a licence.


----------



## zx10r-Al

mimi855559 said:


> Hi I think your first and most pressing issue might be with facilities. I am guessing you would want to provide ablutions?
> 
> [snip]
> 
> If I can assist at all do let me know, enterprise is a good thing, but getting the right people on board with your plans might be difficult, but good luck anyway and see you around no doubt


There are some strict criteria in order to get a tourism licence. When we enquired with a friend near Granada, he said you need to have mains water and mains electricity for guests (so the town gets some money from you), but for his own house he can be 100% solar and also have rainwater harvesting. You also need a shop on site where people can buy essentials. The list goes on, which is why we gave up and that's probably why there aren't many small camp-sites in Spain.


----------



## ccm47

We've had the means of camping all our adult lives and still have a campervan, tent and caravan, so guess we haven't given up.
We also had the land on which we could have had a small site in Dorset and knew others able to do the same.
It is essential that you work out well in advance how much you need to invest to set up your facilities e.g. sanitation block, as well as the yurts etc, and then having decided on a charge to the customer how long it is going to take to pay you back. Your rate of occupancy may well mean that it will take 25 years or longer. Will you want that? For us it made much better financial sense to open our house as a B&B for a couple of years. At least our house couldn't lose all value to nothing.
Include in the costings the need for repairs to the site which can start immediately: my neighbour had a family staying on his brand new site whose 2 little boys thought it fun to stuff all the loo rolls they could find down all the loos in one go. They had to get somebody out with a very long rod, pronto. (Family were made to move on).

Camper van people will only go on a site if they need to top up water or empty it away. In Aguilas there are 2 camp sites, 1 at either end of the town and sometimes they are full, but there are mini cities on almost every small beach around the town where free parking is available and not just for the day. Most of those camper vans are owned by Belgians, German and French. We either stop at Zaragoza campsite with superb facilities including a restaurant or go on to an isolated beach with zero facilities near Valencia on our journeys up and down France and Spain.

Good luck with the venture if you decide to go ahead.


----------



## Samjo

*Me too*

I am also looking to set up a glamping /yurt experience in the costa de la luz area of Spain and would very much appreciate advice on what I would need to do in terms of permission etc. many thanks jo


----------



## gogirl

*Permission to Glamp*

Hi We are looking for a property in the Alpujarras area of Spain with the potential to set up a glamping site. Does anyone have any idea on how to find out about planning permission for this type of business. Anyone doing the same thing in this area or other parts of Andalucía?


----------



## tonymar

good idea , probably best to ask in the town hall where you are planing to do it 


Glamping , thats an Essex thing isn't it ? 

Tony Agost Alicante


----------



## Isobella

Just googled as wasn't sure what it was. There seems to be quite a few in Andalucia.


----------



## gogirl

Thanks Tony, my first post and great to get a reply. More of a Devon Cornwall sort of thing but gaining popularity everywhere. 
Be great to hear from anyone who has a site of thinking about setting one up


----------



## tonymar

gogirl said:


> Thanks Tony, my first post and great to get a reply. More of a Devon Cornwall sort of thing but gaining popularity everywhere.
> Be great to hear from anyone who has a site of thinking about setting one up


well when we first came over I put a mobile home on our land , a lot of people were house hunting then and I thought it might provide cheap accommodation,

must admit never earnt anything from it but it has been great for our guests
except the fussy ones who don't do glamping !!

But it still might be worth a go , a few weeks back some one on this forum said they were going to live in some posh tent type things in ontinyent or something !

good luck 


Tony


----------



## baldilocks

For those who haven't yet looked it up :

Glamping – a fusion of glamour and camping – emerged international and came across the Atlantic over the last decade. Both independent properties and global hospitality brands have capitalized on a rising demand of travelers who want to experience the positive aspects of camping without the “uncomfortable” negatives. Glamping pivots on a high level of service that focuses on the complete comfort of the guests. The amenities found at glamping destinations far exceed anything recreational campers experience.

A sort of posh campsite.


----------



## Gareth54

tonymar said:


> , a few weeks back some one on this forum said they were going to live in some posh tent type things in ontinyent or something !


Mongolian yurts I think


----------



## tonymar

Gareth54 said:


> Mongolian yurts I think


Yes Gareth that was it, strange but true

It all happens in Spain !


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Here's a previous thread about camping/ glamping. As usual the main problem it seems would be getting the licences into place. I don't think there's anyone on the forum who has personal experience in this area and you'd probably be better getting in touch with the sites that are already up and running directly, of which there are quite a few.
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/sp...ng-spain/145793-applying-set-up-campsite.html
PS OH and myself sometimes go to campsites. We prefer smaller sites and we do find them although they are harder to find than the larger ones. Camping is very popular here still and there are sites which cater for all tastes, families, hardcore outdoorsy climbers, glamping etc


----------



## gogirl

Thank you Baldilocks, A perfect translation.


----------



## gogirl

Hi Muskin,
Interested to know how you got on with your campsite. we're looking at opening a glamping site and wondered how easy it would be to get planning permission. In your opinion what is the general mindset for this type of business in southern Spain?


----------



## gogirl

Thank you for the link to the campsite posts, I've put out a few feelers to see how people got on. We plan to stay at a number of the current sites operating as soon as the season starts up again. If we ever get it up and running you'll have to come down and try it out.


----------



## emmajhickson

Hi there, I understand this post is fairly old now however I wonder if you had any luck with your venture. We are very keen to open a Glamping site in Spain and are looking to speak to as many people, as possible about their venture.

Thanks,

Emma


----------



## Leilei84

Bump! Anyone had any progress with this?


----------



## EllenSebb

You could always start running the camping service and see what happens.

I'm sure the authorities would be happy to assist and point you in the right direction if they have an issue.


----------



## Leilei84

Someone living in the area when we visited said you can have up to 5 camping without needing a license, so if this is true and you just want to make a little extra on the side, that could be an option...?


----------



## xabiaxica

Leilei84 said:


> Someone living in the area when we visited said you can have up to 5 camping without needing a license, so if this is true and you just want to make a little extra on the side, that could be an option...?


You'd still have to declare the income, even if it's true that you didn't need a licence in that particular area.


----------



## Pesky Wesky

EllenSebb said:


> You could always start running the camping service and see what happens.
> 
> I'm sure the authorities would be happy to assist and point you in the right direction if they have an issue.


This isn't usually how it works in Spain. Unfortunately they do not usually give you help and point you in the right direction (unless you have specifically asked for it, and sometimes not even then). What authorities are interested in, generally speaking, is money so they might leave you alone, possibly for years, but in the end you'll be issued with a fine and it will be back dated for a long as it's legally possible.


----------



## Jumar

I think I posted on this some time ago? Our neighbours are still having to make adjustments to their Camperstop (overnight parking for motorhomes, not caravans) six years down the line and having all agreements and permissions they were advised they needed. No doubt another authority will come out of the woodwork at some stage and demand yet more paperwork to be submitted!


----------



## tracyjane85

*Glamping*

Looking to buy a property in rural land and would like to run a small yurt glamping business, any info would help with regard to tourist/Casa rural licence etc please.
Catral Alicante area


----------



## xabiaxica

tracyjane85 said:


> Looking to buy a property in rural land and would like to run a small yurt glamping business, any info would help with regard to tourist/Casa rural licence etc please.
> Catral Alicante area


:welcome:


The only place to get a definitive answer would be at your local town hall / ayuntamiento


----------



## Pesky Wesky

Here's a previous thread on glamping and in there there's another link to follow
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/703650-permission-glamp.html


----------



## sheles

hi we are very new but looking to do the same ish in costa blanca , how did you get on ? rich


----------



## xabiaxica

Friends of mine have stayed here Lazy Days | Bell Tents | Glamping | Costa Blanca | Spain

Maybe the owners could point people in the right direction as far as what they did about permissions etc.?


----------



## zippy-watkins

Hello just seen this after I put my list below. Happy to help! 




xabiachica said:


> Friends of mine have stayed here Lazy Days | Bell Tents | Glamping | Costa Blanca | Spain
> 
> Maybe the owners could point people in the right direction as far as what they did about permissions etc.?


----------



## zippy-watkins

You can earn up to 10k between husband and wife before declaring tax I think? 



xabiachica said:


> Leilei84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Someone living in the area when we visited said you can have up to 5 camping without needing a license, so if this is true and you just want to make a little extra on the side, that could be an option...?
> 
> 
> 
> You'd still have to declare the income, even if it's true that you didn't need a licence in that particular area.
Click to expand...


----------

